# Fomentar la economía



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,
Apreciaría mucho su ayuda con lo siguiente:

Después de la crisis del corona virus, el país necesita reactivar la economía local. Tenemos que invertir en la pesca y la agricultura y fomentar el turismo a nivel nacional.
Nach der Krise des Coronavirus muss das land die lokale Wirtschaft wiederbeleben. Wir müssen in der Fischerei und in Landwirtschaft anlegen???und den Turismus bundesweit fördern??? oder ankurbeln???

Muchas gracias de antemano por sus sugerencias!


----------



## Tonerl

_*Nach der Coronavirus-Krise muss das Land die lokale Wirtschaft reaktivieren. Wir müssen in die Fischerei und die Landwirtschaft investieren und den Tourismus auf nationaler Ebene fördern.*_


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Tonerl.

Un par de dudas el diccionario dice que “anlegen” también puede significar “invertir” pero como lo usas? 
Y la palabra “bundesweit”, no significa también “a nivel nacional”?


----------



## Tonerl

sein Geld in Immobilien "_*anlegen" 
"invertir" su dinero en bienes inmobiliarios 

a nivel nacional :
auf nationaler Ebene
landesweit*_


----------



## Alemanita

Bundesweit si te refieres a la República Federal (Bundesrepublik) Alemana.
Nationaler Ebene si te refieres a otros países que no son estados federados. De tu pregunta no infiere a qué país te refieres.
Invertir, como te dijo Tonerl, es investieren, en tu contexto, tu frase.


----------



## Oceanboy

Mil gracias Tonerl y Alemanita!

Los molesto una vez más: que pasó con “wiederbeleben” y “ankurbeln”? Se utilizan en el alemán hablado? O simplemente no entran en este contexto?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Nach der Coronavirus-Krise muss das Land die lokale Wirtschaft wiederbeleben/wieder ankurbeln. Wir müssen in die Fischerei und die Landwirtschaft investieren und den Tourismus auf nationaler Ebene fördern.*_


----------



## Alemanita

Wieder ankurbeln, efectivamente, se usa más en el alemán hablado.
Wiederbeleben, más bien por escrito, y refiriéndose a algo que estaba ya prácticamente extinto.


----------

